# TORO 824 revs up and down



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

Finally got to use the 824 that I got for my girlfriend earlier this month. I just had to put an electric start on it for her. 

Is it me or is the lever with just a button awkward to use vs. the clutch system on other blowers? I missed the gradual power with the clutch system vs instant on with the button.

When it got going, I eventually had to run it on full choke otherwise it would die. While on full choke the revs were like a sine wave...going up and down in a rhythmic manner whether I was blowing snow or not.

Is that just a carb adjustment? The guy that I bought it from said that he put a new carb on it. 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Carb is Hunting for the Correct mixture. If You have the Type with the Adjustment Screw on the bottom of the bowl, try turning that out to richen the mixture so it will run without the choke. The other adjusting screw on the side of the carb can stop it from hunting after you get it to run without the choke.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 of what Jackmels said.

Assuming that you have a tecumseh engine, I'd add that the starting mixture settings for the Tec carbs are:
- Main (bowl): 1 1/2 turns-out-from-seated
- Idle Mixture (side of carb): 1 1/4 turns-from-seated
- RPM: 3600 & ~ 2100 @ idle

If it's running good when a load is applied but still hunts at high-speed / no-load, there's a good chance that the idle circuit is still lean...either from restriction/crud and/or from the jet setting.

Yes, those drive controls definitely take some getting used to...and the machine flies even in 1st.

Good luck!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are some videos that might help: https://www.google.com/search?q=adjusting+techumseh+carb+youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, that's embarrassingly simple enough.

It's funny how some things seem so complex but once they're explained you feel like a bigger idiot for not figuring it out earlier.

...granted I have yet to try to adjust it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

But it's so nice to be able to tinker for a bit out in the garage and get it straightened out than have to drag it in or have it picked up and pay someone else to do it. Worst part is paying that and then finding out how simple it is !!

Girlfriend and her X used to pay a dealer to come out each year and put the mower on the rider and then in fall to switch to the blower !!


----------



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea I figure even if my girlfriend ends up not liking me she'll stay with me just because it's so much cheaper


----------

